# websites please... so *I* can look :-P



## evil_001 (Dec 3, 2004)

anyone got some websites that I can look at so I can compare body kits for the b13 chassi. I've been looking for some times, but there aren't easy to find sometimes. Omega, drift, shift, GT-R, and I think bomber are the only ones I've seen... oh Xenon and Ker... Karmira.. how ever the hell you sleep that one but I HATE that one (no offence is someone has it, it just looks too much like stock). Oh, and any suggest would work.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

for b13s i usually try importfan.com but there are a lot of sites, most of the kits dont flow with the lines of the car, so i personally reccomend the stillen or erebuni kit


----------



## evil_001 (Dec 3, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> for b13s i usually try importfan.com but there are a lot of sites, most of the kits dont flow with the lines of the car, so i personally reccomend the stillen or erebuni kit


yeah, I've been to importfan.com, but I've lso here that sometimes their kits don't fit ride without some mods. I don't know if I got the tools, or the time, or mod my mods before they mount. I guess I'm looking for something that is super aggressive cuz the whole car is gonna be pitch black. I don't want the shapes to be noticed till I'm right now you. I've seen the stillen, but not the erebuni, ya got a link?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

front








back








and heres a link to the site
http://www.erebunicorp.com/ge/nisssentra91.htm
i would stay away from black if you're going to put a body kit on it too, black makes the details in a kit very hard to see, and if it gets dirty you can see it. I would say a nice silver would do a b13 justice, just look at Samo's old car.
heres Samo's car
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/september02/samo/


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

evil_001 said:


> Ker... Karmira.. how ever the hell you sleep that one but I HATE that one (no offence is someone has it, it just looks too much like stock). Oh, and any suggest would work.


does anyone have any pics of this one?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

evil_001 said:


> I guess I'm looking for something that is super aggressive cuz the whole car is gonna be pitch black. I don't want the shapes to be noticed till I'm right now you. I've seen the stillen, but not the erebuni, ya got a link?


please dont go "super agressive" because it will look super super duper rice!


----------



## evil_001 (Dec 3, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> please dont go "super agressive" because it will look super super duper rice!


thats why I wanted black. See, it's only Uber-rice if it's bright. So if I get a dark, subdude color, then I can counter balence the ricey-ness of the harsh, shapely body. Oh... and I'll go look for the ka body kit that makes me wanna vomit.... and then I'll post it... I think :loser:









this is the erebuni drift, cool, I like.
The drift and drifter kits are just about the same, so I'm not gonna post a pic of that.
Kaminari Kit... me no likely. Small pic, I know, sorry









big mount bumper which for some reason I like








The GT-R is posted all over this joint, I like that too, but mainly the side skirts.

and these are the wheel I'll be rockin' so you can seen where I'm comin from


----------



## evil_001 (Dec 3, 2004)

*cheese and RICE *



1.6pete said:


> please dont go "super agressive" because it will look super super duper rice!










thinking about putting this wing on to. I don't want a big one... so I'll have to see this one for sizes. After all, it has no purpose but asthetics. And I can go kinda wild with a color that makes everything look more calm then it really is. :banana:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

evil_001 said:


> thats why I wanted black. See, it's only Uber-rice if it's bright. So if I get a dark, subdude color, then I can counter balence the ricey-ness of the harsh, shapely body. Oh... and I'll go look for the ka body kit that makes me wanna vomit.... and then I'll post it... I think :loser:


ok that "KA" bumper is very ugly yes. but personally i think the drift is too. the mouth is just wayyyyyyyyy to big. i love the wheels tho :thumbup: have you looked at the stillen kit? that one is nice and understated. would be noticed just by the b13 owners.
and sorry im not a fan of the wing either.......
i guess i just like stuff that is close to stock but just accentuates the lines not something creates completely new ones like the drift kit.........it just dosent flow at all








its just look^^^ dosent that look completely un proportional to the rest of the car? its huge!


----------



## evil_001 (Dec 3, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> ok that "KA" bumper is very ugly yes. but personally i think the drift is too. the mouth is just wayyyyyyyyy to big. i love the wheels tho :thumbup: have you looked at the stillen kit? that one is nice and understated. would be noticed just by the b13 owners.
> and sorry im not a fan of the wing either.......
> i guess i just like stuff that is close to stock but just accentuates the lines not something creates completely new ones like the drift kit.........it just dosent flow at all
> 
> ...


yeah, I thought the wing was just a little more low key the first time I saw it. The problem is, damn near every wing is all crazy except for stock, and then like look soo calm. Don't get me wrong, I like low key, but now for this. 

Yeah, I know, tht's why I'm not a fan of the drift. It just doesn't work right. But I realy like wide mouth kits. I have seen the stillen kit. I like, but it makes me think I'm trying to go euro. It looks like a BMW. I like, but not the direction I was heading.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

evil_001 said:


> yeah, I thought the wing was just a little more low key the first time I saw it. The problem is, damn near every wing is all crazy except for stock, and then like look soo calm. Don't get me wrong, I like low key, but now for this.
> 
> Yeah, I know, tht's why I'm not a fan of the drift. It just doesn't work right. But I realy like wide mouth kits. I have seen the stillen kit. I like, but it makes me think I'm trying to go euro. It looks like a BMW. I like, but not the direction I was heading.


yea well its up to you. personly i try to stay as close to stock as possible. im sure theres a kit out there but you just havnt seen it yet :thumbup:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

If you're looking for prices, go here. There's only 3 or 4 and I think they were already posted above. If you go through this list you should be able to find ample results. GL!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

very very nice.








i still think thats one of the best looking tho. you could cut out that middle verticle line right under the fog lights to make it a "big mouth" type kit. but i think it just flows nicely
stillen has the xenon kit. but no pics


----------



## evil_001 (Dec 3, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> very very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


funny thing about Kaminari, most of the time, they look really nice. It's just the small mouth for the B13 that looks.. well, like crap. Yeah, I could do some mods to that kit. It does look nice. My thing is, I really want it too look like some evil beast up close. I wanna resurrect this little car and bring back something else. A DEMON SENTRA MU HAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Hense the night rider and the aggressive body.


----------



## evil_001 (Dec 3, 2004)

so I saw 1.6pete's ride (or one that he just came across) on another thread... so the black works really well with the GT-R... but I don't know. Cuz then I would kinda not want a wing. Also, did you drop it for the low pro? Or does the kit just do that.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

www.versusmotorsports.com

www.erebuni.net

www.importfan.com

www.visracing.com 

www.**************.com
and the list goes on


----------

